# offshore venice la



## mulletslayer (Oct 9, 2009)

went offshore with some outstanding gents from the us navy thanks guys really had a great time 

so any way booked trip with capt mike ellis out of venice la on the relentess that guy really knows his shit 

so after a 50 to 70 mile run in the gulf to the floaters we throw a small blue runner in the water 5 min we hook 

a 100 to 120 yellow fin tuna i thought i was tough until a hooked a real fish man they are strong whole new respect

for the fish anyways after 30 min and two fisherman later we land the fish. we ended up catching 7 more in 75 to 35 pound range 

sorry for only one pic jim will post the rest of the pics later thanks everyone


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

WELCOME!!! great first post...keep the reports coming


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Dave, that was a great trip! The fishing was great and the company even better.

For everyone that is wondering how they fish out there; we stopped at a close wreck fist for live bait and quickly loaded up on 20+ hardtails. The hardtails we kept were smaller than I would have expected, if they were larger than the length of your hand they went back. From there we headed out to the far floaters but stopped after about five miles for some open water tuna that were under a frigate bird. That stop should definetly put the blue/green water debate to rest, the water was a nasty,dirty green that you could hardly see into but full of beautifull tuna. They will go where ever the bait is. We caught one small yellowfin at this stop and Jim T had nice 60-80 lb yellow blow-up on his popper. If you have never seen fish this size crash a topwater lure, it is truly heart stopping. From there we headed out to the floaters like Dave said and bump trolled live hardtails. We only fishing two baits at a time and that was plenty with the amount of action we had. When the bite slowed down Capt. Mike kept two baits in but would live chum with the extra hardtails whenever we had tuna under the boat and would get a bite almost every time.

Mike, I told the Capt. hi for you and he definitely remembered you and your dad. He said he had a great time with you guys.

Between Capt. Mike Ellis and his boat the 33' Freeman, I don't think there is a better charter out of Venice. He works his butt off and will do what ever it takes to catch some fish. 

Dustin


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Mike is awesome and knows his tunas. One thing about Venice though, just because it's green or even brown on top, doesn't mean it's not beautiful blue 1' down. It's truly a sportsman's paradise. Congrats on a good trip.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the mention Dustin and I am glad Captain Mike knows the PFF is sending him some business. We had a great 2 days fishing with him and plan to do it again soon! Really glad you all got on some fish!


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice tuna. Should be able to get some nice steaks out of that.


----------

